# A wonderful qoute from Charles Spurgeon



## dudley (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the following quote is worth thinking about :"After all, there is a Protestantism still worth contending for, there is a Calvinism still worth proclaiming, and a gospel well worth dying for" (CH Spurgeon)


----------

